# What color is your 3-er?



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *I'm trying to prevent people from replying in a similar manner to make this a 100+reply thread. *


shall we go for 200+?



this 30 second restriction is getting ridiculous


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> * *


exploding enginnnnnnneeeee


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

I bet I'll be the one to push it past 100, too.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> this 30 second restriction is getting ridiculous *


 should be 5-10


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *this 30 second restriction is getting ridiculous *


LOL, I'm now in the habit of copying the text before I hit reply just in case. :lmao:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *should be 5-10 *


no restriction at fanatics :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *no restriction at fanatics :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


That explains the rapid-fire bullshit. :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *exploding enginnnnnnneeeee *


aren't you supposed to be on a yacht in the Virgin Islands


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *aren't you supposed to be on a yacht in the Virgin Islands
> 
> *


Leave the 31st (later today)


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

merry new year...buy electric red or imola red :thumbup:


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Pistacchio Green*

What? No "Pistacchio Green" in the poll?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Great! I can't vote. You Tourmaline Violet hater, you!  

 :lmao:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *I'm trying to prevent people from replying in a similar manner to make this a 100+reply thread. *


Go 1000+ instead.

Patrick


----------



## rogerab (Sep 26, 2002)

*colour*

white it is


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Cosmos black rules! Right TD and Jetfire? *


Damn straight. Cosmos black!

And where are choices for Estoril Blue, Techno Violet, Dakar Yellow, etc...


----------



## CD-55 (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Damn straight. Cosmos black!
> 
> And where are choices for Estoril Blue, Techno Violet, Dakar Yellow, etc... *


Cosmos is an ///M'er color not a 3'er color!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

CD-55 said:


> *Cosmos is an ///M'er color not a 3'er color! *


Tell that to "JSpeed" up the page.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *Damn straight. Cosmos black!
> 
> And where are choices for Estoril Blue, Techno Violet, Dakar Yellow, etc... *


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

While doing a quick Google search on cosmos black, I came across THIS-










(More at http://www.motorcities.com/contents/02CEE251322982.html)

Is the body kit aftermarket or have recent 540iTs come with it?

That looks sweet.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *While doing a quick Google search on cosmos black, I came across THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the new OEM sport kit (M-Pack, whatever they call it)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *While doing a quick Google search on cosmos black, I came across THIS-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new M Sport Package has that bodykit


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *The new M Sport Package has that bodykit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.

Give me a 6-spd and a winning lottery ticket and I'm all over it.

Seriously, as I've said before, I might have to pick one of those up in a few years and do a tranny swap. That would be an awesome grocery getter.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Sweet.
> 
> Give me a 6-spd and a winning lottery ticket and I'm all over it.
> 
> Seriously, as I've said before, I might have to pick one of those up in a few years and do a tranny swap. That would be an awesome grocery getter. *


Maybe the next 5 series will have a 545iT/6 

Then again, you wouldn't buy it...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *can a yacht make it to the virgin islands in 12 hours?
> 
> *


No, but a jet can


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *Maybe the next 5 series will have a 545iT/6
> 
> Then again, you wouldn't buy it... *


Probably not.

Remember, the 540i and 540iT still have a mechanical throttle.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Probably not.
> 
> Remember, the 540i and 540iT still have a mechanical throttle. *


You and that bullshit agian...

You are never going to be able to buy a new car again for the rest of your life if you keep whining about that.

It really isn't a big dea...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *You and that bullshit agian...
> 
> You are never going to be able to buy a new car again for the rest of your life if you keep whining about that.
> 
> It really isn't a big dea... *


YOU HAVE ONE TOO.

I will say that I understand that the newer ones are much more linear. I am still scarred by my experiences with my '01 330i lurching unintentionally.

Perhaps when (if?) the time comes, the DBW throttles will have finally evolved to be a reasonable approximation of a real throttle.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *YOU HAVE ONE TOO.
> 
> I will say that I understand that the newer ones are much more linear. I am still scarred by my experiences with my '01 330i lurching unintentionally.
> 
> Perhaps when (if?) the time comes, the DBW throttles will have finally evolved to be a reasonable approximation of a real throttle. *


The DBW on the E46 M3 seems to be a BETTER throttle than a physical throttle. From what I heard/read, any of the "sports" button equipped BMWs (E46 M3, Z4 2.5/3.0) has the best of all worlds, the feel of a real throttle and the benefits of an electronic throttle.

If I have a chance this up coming weekend, I'm going to take a Z4 3.0 out for a spin and report back.

BMW has already done it right...Except they haven't done it right on the regular E46 3 series.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *The DBW on the E46 M3 seems to be a BETTER throttle than a physical throttle. From what I heard/read, any of the "sports" button equipped BMWs (E46 M3, Z4 2.5/3.0) has the best of all worlds, the feel of a real throttle and the benefits of an electronic throttle.
> 
> If I have a chance this up coming weekend, I'm going to take a Z4 3.0 out for a spin and report back.
> 
> BMW has already done it right...Except they haven't done it right on the regular E46 3 series. *


I have not taken the time (much to atyclb's chagrin) to drive an E46 M3 yet. But in JST's post after his test drive, he remarked on the throttle response calling it sluggish in non-sport mode and rather skittish in sport mode. I will withhold final judgment until I drive one myself, but, knowing JST, I tend to independently agree with his assessments. If anything, he's kinder toward the E46 than I am. So if he didn't like the E46 M3 throttle, well....

And, since the M54 engines are identical between the E46 and E39, I'm comfortable in ruling out any 525 and 530 models for DBW throttle reasons as well.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I have not taken the time (much to atyclb's chagrin) to drive an E46 M3 yet. But in JST's post after his test drive, he remarked on the throttle response calling it sluggish in non-sport mode and rather skittish in sport mode. I will withhold final judgment until I drive one myself, but, knowing JST, I tend to independently agree with his assessments. If anything, he's kinder toward the E46 than I am. So if he didn't like the E46 M3 throttle, well....
> 
> And, since the M54 engines are identical between the E46 and E39, I'm comfortable in ruling out any 525 and 530 models for DBW throttle reasons as well. *


:dunno:

If you're willing to base your assesment on a car from a friend's perspective, fine...I still STRONGLY suggest you at least TRY out the sports button equipped, DBW cars...They're a complete different beast on their own.

And the M54 engines are identical between the E46 and the E85 as well, and the press seems to think that the Z4's throttle response is excellent. :dunno: I will reserve judgement until I drive one though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *:dunno:
> 
> If you're willing to base your assesment on a car from a friend's perspective, fine...I still STRONGLY suggest you at least TRY out the sports button equipped, DBW cars...They're a complete different beast on their own.
> 
> And the M54 engines are identical between the E46 and the E85 as well, and the press seems to think that the Z4's throttle response is excellent. :dunno: I will reserve judgement until I drive one though. *


No. I said I will drive one eventually. Still, in lieu of doing so, I do trust his assessment more than I do the assessment of the DBW cheerleaders here.

As far as the media goes, the guys at C&D are getting OLD.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *No. I said I will drive one eventually. Still, in lieu of doing so, I do trust his assessment more than I do the assessment of the DBW cheerleaders here.
> 
> As far as the media goes, the guys at C&D are getting OLD. *


Satch Calson of _Roundel_ wrote the praises...

He had said before driving the Z4 that he would never buy another BMW...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *No. I said I will drive one eventually. Still, in lieu of doing so, I do trust his assessment more than I do the assessment of the DBW cheerleaders here.
> 
> As far as the media goes, the guys at C&D are getting OLD. *


I was refering to Roundel's article...They're still under some restraint from blasting BMW, but they're genuinely GUSHING over the Z4 right now.

And I think you should refrain from making general statememt about the newer DBW throttles until you've actually had some experience behind it. I'm not a big fan of the DBW the way it was implemented on the E46 as well, but on the E46 M3 I drove it was about as perfect as it gets. :dunno:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

:yikes: Only 12 hours since I made the poll and there are 52 posts and 81 votes :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Only 12 hours since you made the poll and TD's bashing late-model BMWs again :tsk: Boy needs his own forum. Call it the Dead Horse Saloon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *Only 12 hours since you made the poll and TD's bashing late-model BMWs again :tsk: Boy needs his own forum. Call it the Dead Horse Saloon. *


I have to go back and see how it got OT.

Oh yeah...

Color poll => cosmos black => pic of 540iT => expressed lust for 540iT => DBW throttle discussion (not to be confused with late-model BMW discussion)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I have to go back and see how it got OT.
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> Color poll => cosmos black => pic of 540iT => expressed lust for 540iT => DBW throttle discussion (not to be confused with late-model BMW discussion) *


Which post here actually stays on topic after 10 posts?

Nature of the beast man. Nothing stays on topic here.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Nothing stays on topic here. *


True True, well nothing over 10 posts:tsk:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

...back on topic for a second...

I guess I can vote in this poll since my car is on order...

Steel Gray!

...we now return you to your normal BS...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *...back on topic for a second...
> 
> I guess I can vote in this poll since my car is on order...
> 
> ...


What's funny is that I voted Steel Grey as well since that's the only color on the list I've had.


----------

